
Ask HN: How to store diagrams in Git? - tunny
Just wondering if there&#x27;s any easy alternatives to store software artifacts into Git
======
stephenr
What kind of diagrams? If they're text based (eg svg or dot format) there
should be no problem storing them in git

~~~
tunny
Some in PNG some in svg. How do you usually go about it? Noob here.

~~~
stephenr
Well if it's eg a document with a diagram I usually write the document in
markdown and reference an svg image.

------
PaulHoule
I just check them in.

